# George Shearing/Mel Torme from the Complete Concord Recordings



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Just one track from these phenomenal musicians; artistry at the highest level:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Christabel said:


> Just one track from these phenomenal musicians; artistry at the highest level:


Oh, shucks, his phrasing!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, shucks, his phrasing!


It was always a plangent song from a young woman (in the musical) but Torme takes it to a new level; loss and regret from a really grown up person!! I love it.


----------

